# Recessed lighting vapor barriers



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Their response makes absolutely no sense. 

" The vapor barrier does not have to be used with the remodeler IC,(really? okay, that's great news. insulation can be in direct contact with the housing. Um, that's interesting, but it has nothing to do with vapor barrier.
The use of vapor barrier is mainly to maintain the integrity of the ceiling vapor barrier already in place.Yeah, no kidding Mr. Light Guy. That's why I'm asking.
It is also privileged by “energy-efficient” programs but for reasons other than safety ie, prevention of energy loss.""Privileged by"? Don't you mean permitted by? You can't even construct a proper English sentence, Lighting Guy, and you want me to take your technical advice? Bottom line, a remodel can is a huge hole in any vapor barrier system and it needs addressed.

In the end, if there's no energy inspection, do whatever the client spec's. If it's your design, every reasonable effort should be made to repair/maintain the vapor barrier system.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Send Mike Holmes over to your customer's place and he'll Tuck Tape the bejeezus out of everything. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Too many opinions on it, so I just use a boot on the lights, even if they are "Air-Tight" or similar rated.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Send Mike Holmes over to your customer's place and he'll Tuck Tape the bejeezus out of everything. :laughing:


he will remove all insulation and shoot urethane everywhere :laughing:


----------



## ivan (Nov 16, 2011)

Consider LED light disks as an alternative. Mounts in a cut-in fixture box and so have a much smaller hole in the vapor barrier and can be buried in insulation - eliminates the chimney effect of recessed lights. Looks pretty much like a can light installed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't believe for a minute that ICAT cans are airtight.


----------



## silver50032000 (Jan 21, 2014)

oliquir said:


> he will remove all insulation and shoot urethane everywhere :laughing:


Hell no,Holmes will just tear the place down and start over.:laughing:


----------

